# My Picks: Beethoven - Piano Concertos (Complete)



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've decided to take some time and write down some of my personal preferences in regards to recordings of certain works. Others are of course welcome to read and comment but this list will also serve as a reference as to what my picks were at this time in my "listening career".

For the first entry I'd like to start with Beethoven's Piano Concertos and in particular, this entry is aimed for those wishing to purchase a complete set of all 5 Piano Concertos recorded by one particular artist.

My Current Pick:










Pianist: Leon Fleisher
George Szell & The Cleveland Orchestra

For me Fleisher and Szell are still the ultimate combo for consistancy across all 5 concertos.

Fleisher was a student of Schnabel who was well reknowned as an interpreter of Beethoven. His technique is masterful and he is always rhythmical in his approach. Szell is of course well known as an amazing interpreter of Beethoven in his own right. Together they created some of the most inspired performance ever put on tape and it is my top pick for someone in search of a complete set of Beethoven Piano Concertos.

Current "Complete Cycles" by one pianist I own and have compared:

Alfred Brendel - Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra
Alfred Brendel - Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Alfred Brendel - Rattle/Vienna Philharmonic
Arthur Rubinstein - Krips/Symphony Of The Air
Arthur Rubinstein - Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Arthur Rubinstein - Barenboim/London Philharmonic Orchestra
Claudio Arrau - Davis/Staatskapelle Dresden 
Daniel Barenboim - Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra
Emil Gilels - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Friedrich Gulda - Stein/Vienna Philharmonic
Glenn Gould - Bernstein/Golschmann/Stokowski/Various Orchestras
Leon Fleisher - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Maurizio Pollini - Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic
Murray Perahia - Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Radu Lupu - Mehta/Israel Philharmonic
Rudolf Serkin - Ormandy/Bernstein/Various Orchestras
Stephen Kovacevich - Davis/BBC Symphony Orchestra
Steven Lubin - Hogwood/Academy Of Ancient Music
Vladimir Ashkenazy - Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Wilhelm Kempff - Leitner/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Kempff's earlier set with van Kempan. Really is magical.
Gould is different in an exciting way.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

From that selection of complete sets, I´d probably agree with you. Kempff/Leitner is too disappointing the the 3rd concerto IMO. 
I wouldn´t be without Kempff in the 5th though, Gould in 1+2, and Brendel/Haitink in the 3rd.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

I have only heard the Murray Perahia - Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and find all the readings to be wonderful and quite consistent throughout. I love Szell (not always but often) and Fleisher is truly one of the great masters of the instrument. I would love to have something to compare this, my one and only version, to and will have to give your top recommendation a spin. I look forward to it and always appreciate a thoughtful and well-researched (if you will) recommendation.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does Rubinstein recorded a cycle of Beethoven PC? I have his number 2 and 5.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

pcnog11;bt4183 said:


> Does Rubinstein recorded a cycle of Beethoven PC? I have his number 2 and 5.


Rubinstein actually recorded 3 full cycles of Beethoven's Piano Concertos. I have all of them. His last recordings with Barenboim conducting I avoid. His cycles with Josef Krips and Erich Leinsdorf however are both very good, although I think I prefer the Leinsdorf recordings. I should update this blog post because I have aquired probably another 20 cycles since I posted it however I still feel as a complete cycle that Fleisher/Szell is about as good as one can get.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Out of the 3 Brendel set, which one is your favourite? Why?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

pcnog11;bt4185 said:


> Out of the 3 Brendel set, which one is your favourite? Why?


Just seeing this now. I wonder how come I didn't get a notification on this. Anyway, out of the Brendel cycles I like Levine the best. It's live and feels like it has a real sense of occasion. It's also more energetic to me than the outings with Haitink or Rattle.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

The Szell/Fleisher combo is definitely a winner! I believe you pointed me toward this set a while back. So thanks again!


----------

